
The neuroinvasive potential of SARS‐CoV2 and Covid-19 symptoms - bindidwodtj
https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/full/10.1002/jmv.25728
======
bmh
If this is true, then it's very interesting. I'd love to find a more recent
update on this, if there is any.

TL;DR: Contracting the virus through your nose might be much worse than
through the eyes or stomach.

Quote:

If the neuroinvasion of SARS‐CoV‐2 does take a part in the development of
respiratory failure in patients with COVID‐19, the precaution with masks will
absolutely be the most effective measure to protect against the possible entry
of the virus into the CNS. It may also be expected that the symptoms of the
patients infected via fecal‐oral or conjunctival route will be lighter than
those infected intranasally. The possible neuroinvasion of SARS‐CoV‐2 may also
partially explain why some patients developed respiratory failure, while
others not. It is very possible that most of the persons in Wuhan, who were
the first exposed to this previously unknown virus, did not have any
protective measure, so that the critical patients are much more in Wuhan than
in other cities in China.

Another interesting quote:

According to the complaints of a survivor, the medical graduate student (24
years old) from Wuhan University, she must stay awake and breathe consciously
and actively during the intensive care. She said that if she fell asleep, she
might die because she had lost her natural breath.

